# can i? should i?



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

so i live in upstate NY. i also live on a lake. its very small an is private and kept well. there are a lot of plants in. could i maybe take them out of the lake clean them and put them in my tank? i wouldn't take mill-foil but there are some grasses that stay small and there hardy cause the lake goes down to 32 in the winter and gets to the mid 80s in the summer.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd find out exactly what species they are and do a little research first. It won't hurt to pull it out of your lake and try it, though. You know that it's readily available, so why not


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Take from the lake, QT, and then put in your tank. Never put any tank stuff back in the lake. QT is important for everything, even plants.


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

emc7 said:


> Take from the lake, QT, and then put in your tank. Never put any tank stuff back in the lake. QT is important for everything, even plants.


i wouldnt put anything back. i'm a little new here what is QT?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Quarantine. Wash the plants, but also put them in water and watch for snail, bugs, and give them time for any plant-borne fish disease to die for lack of a host.


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

emc7 said:


> Quarantine. Wash the plants, but also put them in water and watch for snail, bugs, and give them time for any plant-borne fish disease to die for lack of a host.


i read about soaking them in 1 part bleach 30parts water solution for 2 min then rinsing them off several times. is that a good idea?

also how long should i QT them?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Be careful when using bleach. I think I added a little less water or too much bleach because it killed my plants.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

1 part bleach...19 parts water....soak plants for precisely 2 minutes...remove and rinse at least 3 t8imes...place in a container with clean water and 10x dose of dechlorinating agent..
this treatment will kill anything that could pose a threat to your tanks...snails..snail eggs..parasites...bugs...diseases....whatever...


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

You can try it but I'm betting the high temp or lack of high light kills them.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

normally will not kill snails or the eggs sacks.


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mikaila31 said:


> You can try it but I'm betting the high temp or lack of high light kills them.


if they die they die. they were free.99 so who cares


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Try it, whats the worst that could happen?


----------

